# modern or classic police station?



## sproutrabbit (Aug 1, 2013)

i just can't decide D:
i like the modern police station because it looks so clean and nice.
but it kind of looks like a tiny trash can

and i like the classic police station because it's wooden
but it kind of looks trashy

so
im 
looking for opinions on which is better c:
what did you guys build?


----------



## latenightcctv (Aug 1, 2013)

Went with Modern for Copper, my town is probably safer in his hands.


----------



## jessicafae (Aug 1, 2013)

Classic, the bulldog reminds me of my families that passed away. And the modern looks homey, like small town cute.


----------



## Wish (Aug 1, 2013)

classic

because im sorry i dont want some big ass can in the middle of my town omg


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 1, 2013)

I made a thread a while back because I too couldn't decide (seriously, took me like a week). Ended up going with classic.

Here's the thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?73569-Classic-police-station-or-modern-police-station

Classic won the poll by about 10%


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 1, 2013)

Since you seem to care mainly on the appearance of the police station, you could perhaps decide based on the theme of your town (if you have paths or something).

I personally like the classic one because of Booker's personality, and it fits better with the happy, forest-y feel of Animal Crossing.

Hope this helps :3


----------



## Isabella (Aug 1, 2013)

I went with modern, to be honest I didn't really think much of it but I want Booker now :'(


----------



## Ami (Aug 1, 2013)

I went for modern cos it suits my town theme more


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Aug 1, 2013)

I had a modern train station, modern house, modern town hall so naturally I went with the modern police station. If you have a more classic or country-themed town, go for the classic.


----------



## Lin (Aug 1, 2013)

After building my well and seeing classic police station in dream towns... I think I'll pick classic myself. It seems like grass wear caused by pwp's being set down is harder to manage and hide on round objects (based on the water well anyway...). >.<


----------



## Jellyslug (Aug 1, 2013)

Classic. I did it for Booker


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 2, 2013)

I went classic because of all my trees, flowers, paths etc. And Booker is so cute  <3


----------



## Violit (Aug 2, 2013)

I went modern but I wish I had gone for classic. I built it close to the main street though so I guess it fits the urbanisation of that area?

Ah well. No use crying over spilled milk!


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 2, 2013)

Classic


----------



## Saphy (Aug 2, 2013)

I went with modern because the classic looks like an outhouse to me :<


----------



## mayortash (Aug 2, 2013)

I went modern for Copper.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 2, 2013)

I chose classic, I don't really like how the modern one looks uwu


----------



## Orange (Aug 2, 2013)

I got the modern one, it reminds of the GameCube version.
I also like Copper better than Booker.


----------



## Cardbored (Aug 2, 2013)

It's like none of you played Population Growing


----------



## Rendra (Aug 2, 2013)

I have two towns/games so I don't have to choose. One town will have the modern with a Modern Town Hall and Train Station. The other one will have classic with a Fairy Tale Town Hall and Train Station. So I'll be able to talk to both Booker & Copper.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 2, 2013)

Modern! looked great in GC


----------



## jamesflin (Aug 2, 2013)

I chose Modern, half because of Gamecube nostalgia, and half because I like Copper better as a character. He's _overly_ uptight and cautious, warning me not to go out alone after 6 pm, which to me is just as hilarious as Booker's constant indecisiveness.


----------



## Niya (Aug 2, 2013)

Classic. Booker is super cute, and I just looove the outdoorsy style of it. Plus I don't want a damn huge garbage can in the middle of my woodland town ty.


----------



## Lin (Aug 2, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> It's like none of you played Population Growing



What? .__. That makes no sense to me... I played Population Growing and I'm choosing Classic for sure. =3=


----------



## Ari (Aug 2, 2013)

Classic looked too run down to me so I went with modern.  Also because it looks like the one in Population Growing and Booker's personality kind of irritates me.  I love Copper's adorable saluting and can-do attitude!


----------



## Cardbored (Aug 2, 2013)

Lin said:


> What? .__. That makes no sense to me... I played Population Growing and I'm choosing Classic for sure. =3=



I guess you really don't like the modern look then. Doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 2, 2013)

Classic. I love the look of it, it fits well with the theme I want for my town. Not to mention Booker is adorable and I miss him and his stuttering and murmuring. xD ♥


----------



## MistyWater (Aug 2, 2013)

I went with the modern version for the nostalgia feeling I had in the first game. I'd prefer that the team had left it alone and only had the one version with both police dogs running it, but I suppose they only did that for the option to choose a model best suited to the player's taste/town theme. Have some kind of variety in there anyway.


----------



## jetsparklychipmunk (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm having the same problem but looking at these comments I think I'll go with classic


----------



## Izze (Mar 12, 2016)

[This Post was deleted by the poster of this comment]


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 12, 2016)

I like the classic because it's homey and I like the bulldog


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 12, 2016)

sproutrabbit said:


> and i like the classic police station because it's wooden
> but it kind of looks trashy



I think the classic police station looks much better and it's what I have. It fits better with the other buildings: Re-Tail, (original) town hall and the (original) train station. The modern police station looks out of place.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 12, 2016)

Classic, it fits more with the theme of my town c:


----------



## piske (Mar 12, 2016)

I like the classic police station because it's quaint and cute


----------



## radioloves (Mar 12, 2016)

The modern police station has a more steel silver exterior style and the classic police station is built wooden beige, it's mostly preference either one is good both of them help to let you know what is going on around town if anything xD


----------



## chocopug (Mar 12, 2016)

I chose the classic station. It was an easy decision since I'm not really a fan of modern style buildings. Plus Booker is cute!


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 12, 2016)

I went with modern, but I'm trying to have a fairytale themed town so classic might've been the better choice idk :/


----------



## matthevvv (Mar 12, 2016)

I opted for the Classic, but mostly because I'm planning to have a zen-themed town, versus a modern one!


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 12, 2016)

I love Copper so I built the modern one!


----------



## Ruriko (Mar 12, 2016)

Well I went with the the modern police station since it would fit better with a modern theme town. So if you're having trouble picking between the two just pick the one that will fit with your theme town


----------



## meowduck (Mar 12, 2016)

It depends on what look you're going for in your town. both are cute


----------



## Jacob (Mar 12, 2016)

Modern, classic looks a little sloppy to me


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

I like the Classic because I like Booker and I think my town will be safe with him.


----------



## Ji.na (Mar 12, 2016)

Classic looks very cute and I think it looks better than modern.. It really does look like a trash can....


----------



## sugar-mocha (Mar 13, 2016)

classic! it fits my woods theme, and booker is super sweet c:


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 13, 2016)

I have a modern police station in my town coz it fits better with my town theme.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Mar 13, 2016)

It seems you want a "clean" look so I'd go with the modern one. It DOES kind of look like a trash can but it's based on Japanese neighborhood police stations/Kobans. I like both personally. I kind of regret not getting Booker's as it would've fit with my theme more but I like Copper's personality more.


----------



## moonphyx (Mar 13, 2016)

I went with the classic one because it sort of went with my theme but also because Booker is just so cute and funny!


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 13, 2016)

Classic! The modern is too much for me and looks strange.


----------

